# Gregg Valentino Book a Sure Best-Seller



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Gregg Valentino Book a Sure Best-Seller by Joe Pietaro Love him or hate him, Gregg Valentino sure has made a name for himself in the bodybuilding industry. There are a class of folks who have made it no secret that they dislike the native New Yorker and that he gives the sport a bad name, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

